# poundage for elk?



## redtop (Aug 10, 2003)

So for those of you that have killed elk with your recurve, what poundage were you shooting? I know elk are tough and I'm not in the least new to elk hunting but I'd like to hear your thoughts on poundage. Thanks.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i killed mine with 65#-70# (my scale sux) and a 775 grain arrow with a 2 bladed magnus up front. it broke her shoulderblade on the way in- not sure if a 50#er would have...

edit: not that it matters, but i shoot a longbow, not a recurve


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I personally believe as long as you are using a legal draw weight and have done your part in regards to arrow tuning, choice of shot placement, accuracy, choice of broadhead and sharpness and no your limitations...you should be fine.

Another suggestion is to just shoot as heavy a bow you can control in all hunting situations that you may encounter.

I personally use a 69lbs. at 29" DAS Master with arrows weighing 7.5g./lbs. and STOS broadheads.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've read several articles about folks shooting elk with high 40's and low 50's. I think Black Wolf hit the key point....shot placement, sharp broadhead.ect..
I'm not saying I would go hunt elk with a 35 pound bow but....I would a 50 lb.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I took an elk two years ago using a 45# Black Swan longbow. Last year my wife took a much bigger elk using a 40# Martin Hunter. I'm currently hunting with a 45# Hoyt Buffalo. We both use 150 gr Woodsman broadheads. I've sold all of my longbows and recurves (10) with weights over 45# - I have no regrets. Wild pigs are California's #1 game animal; their tough, some say wild pigs are condensed versions of elk. I've killed quite a few, all using 40 - 45# bows.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Most of the bows sold thru out the 60's and 70's were 40-50 lbs range. I have no doubt that poundage will do the job.
Kinda like shooting a 7mm mag, nothing wrong with it....but a 708 or 270 will do the same job, with less recoil.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

redtop said:


> So for those of you that have killed elk with your recurve, what poundage were you shooting? I know elk are tough and I'm not in the least new to elk hunting but I'd like to hear your thoughts on poundage. Thanks.



50# @ 29" with 2-blade-COC Broadhead of 650 - 700gr, 15% FOC


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

redtop said:


> So for those of you that have killed elk with your recurve, what poundage were you shooting? I know elk are tough and I'm not in the least new to elk hunting but I'd like to hear your thoughts on poundage. Thanks.


I think first off, if you're comfortable with your shooting, and are confident in your effective range, and stick to that range for your shots, a sharp penetrating broadhead will do for just about any bow deemed legal for hunting elk in your state. I've a 45 pound Dorado that I'd not hesitate a second to hunt elk with, for example... and it'd be in 22-25 yards max maybe... but hey... I'm for 15 generally... :grin: You might want to look at a 2 blade head with a lighter poundage bow... but shot placement is going to be key regardless of the bow you use.... In my estimation... 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

SoCalArcher, What weight arrows did you use on those elk?


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

450 gr total arrow weight, using Beman MFX 400. I try to keep everything at 10 gr per pound of bow weight.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

I hunt em with 47-54# recurves and longbows, 9gr per inch for arrows, either goldtip 15/35 or 35/55 depending on the bow weight and 125 or 150 gr WW broadheads. no issues at all. What ever you shoot that is legal, is tuned and has PERFECT arrow flight will do


----------

